# Omega&Bentima?



## sam.

Hi all,i haven't mentioned these watches before,but i was hoping to get some information on them.I have looked on the internet,but haven't found much,they both belonged to my Grandmother,she gave them to me a few years back,she still likes her watches as did my Grandfather,anyway,the first watch is a Bentima star,my Nan got in the bath with it,when she realised her mistake, she opened the back to let it dry,and it hasn't worked since. I have the original purchase receipt,but it doesn't reveal much,can anyone tell me about the maker's history,please?

The other is an Omega of course(i have heard of them  )

but does anyone know anything about this particular model.

Thanks,

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## sam.




----------



## sam.

Omega,works very well and keeps good time.


----------



## tixntox

I remember Bentima from my youth. I think my granny had one also. I've been given a number of "old ladies" watches over the years. Ladies watches don't tend to attract much in the way of value (the Omega should still be worth a few bob though) as not many ladies can be bothered with "winding" these days. Attractiveness seems to be more of a "seller" than the name. Both appear to have good, jewelled movements and the "bathed" one would probably be fine after a clean and lube (may cost more than it's worth though). I've mostly given away ladies watches to be used as "spares" as I have found it difficult to find buyers. Such a shame as many of these old watches are beautifully engineered.

Mike


----------



## Markybirch

Some info here


----------



## sam.

tixntox said:


> I remember Bentima from my youth. I think my granny had one also. I've been given a number of "old ladies" watches over the years. Ladies watches don't tend to attract much in the way of value (the Omega should still be worth a few bob though) as not many ladies can be bothered with "winding" these days. Attractiveness seems to be more of a "seller" than the name. Both appear to have good, jewelled movements and the "bathed" one would probably be fine after a clean and lube (may cost more than it's worth though). I've mostly given away ladies watches to be used as "spares" as I have found it difficult to find buyers. Such a shame as many of these old watches are beautifully engineered.
> 
> Mike


yes its a shame,there are some womderful examples out there,but it seems that most collectors are men,but the women who do collect watches must pick up some bargains! :cheers:


----------



## sam.

Markybirch said:


> Some info here


Thanks Mark! :cheers:


----------



## Markybirch

It was only yesterday that I was looking at my mothers Bentima watch. Obviously wanted to know more which is where I came across that info. Glad I could help


----------



## sam.

Markybirch said:


> It was only yesterday that I was looking at my mothers Bentima watch. Obviously wanted to know more which is where I came across that info. Glad I could help


That was a lucky coincidence for me! :thumbsup:


----------

